# Großmaul



## Christine (5. Okt. 2009)

Moin Froschfreunde,

Eddie hat mir neulich mal sein wahres Gesicht gezeigt:
 
Jetzt könnt Ihr Euch vielleicht vorstellen, was da alles so reinpasst. Und das wird auch gefressen. Gerne versucht er mal, wenn meine kleinen Fische Futter kriegen, sich in den Haufen zu stürzen um einen zu erwischen. Und ich bin sicher, er zielt dabei nicht auf die Flocken...


----------



## Kolja (5. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Großmaul*

Hallo Christine,

endlich ist hier eine Frage beantwortet, die meine Kinder vor langer Zeit gestellt haben.
"Haben __ Frösche Zähne?" Jetzige Antwort : einen Reißzahn? keinen? nur oben?
Wahrscheinlich ist es für sie nicht mehr von Interesse, aber bei meinen Enkeln, weiß ich dann Bescheid.


----------



## inge50 (5. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Großmaul*

Hallo Christine,

da hast du ja ein tolles Foto von deinem Eddie geschossen.

Sehr schönes Bild, gefällt mir gut

Das wär doch was für unsere Galerie.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## ron (5. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Großmaul*



 

Pass auf deine Finger auf! 

LG

Ron


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (5. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Großmaul*

Schöner Schnappschuss 

nun kannst Du ihn mit einem BB Pogramm sogar sprechen lassen


----------



## Eva-Maria (5. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Großmaul*

Hallo Christine,
klasse Foto - schaut aus, als ob Eddie ganz schön mitmischen kann... wenn er will!
Eva-Maria


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (5. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Großmaul*



69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> Schöner Schnappschuss
> 
> nun kannst Du ihn mit einem BB Pogramm sogar sprechen lassen



Hab soeben noch das passende Bearbeitungsprogramm gefunden:
http://www.foto-freeware.de/phototitle.php


----------



## Inken (5. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Großmaul*

Klasse Foto, Christine! Sieht aus, als würde er zu dir sprechen! 

Wieso erwischt man sowas eigentlich erst, wenn der Fotowettbewerb vorbei ist??


----------



## Christine (5. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Großmaul*

Hi,

eigentlich hätte ich ihn filmen sollen. Das war nämlich scheinbar sein morgendliches Gymnastikprogramm und ging insgesamt so:

_Linkes Hinterbein strecken und anwinkeln, rechtes Hinterbein strecken und anwinkeln, Maul auf, Maul zu, Maul auf, Maul zu, linkes Hinterbein...​_
das hat er ein paar Mal gemacht. Aber bis ich die Cam zu fassen hatte, gab es nur noch die Maulsperre zu sehen...


----------



## Eugen (5. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Großmaul*

Hi Inken



Inken schrieb:


> Sieht aus, als würde er zu dir sprechen!



Vielleicht will er ihr nur sagen : Bitte,küss mich,ich bin ein Prinz.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (5. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Großmaul*

oder

"wird langsam Zeit für´n Bier !"


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (5. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Großmaul*

 









hab endlich mal etwas Zeit gehabt


----------



## elkop (6. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Großmaul*

ich möchte auch so ein großmaul als ständigen teichbewohner haben


----------

